# FreeSWITCH: Failed to set SCHED_OTHER scheduler



## ogogon (Dec 4, 2019)

Colleagues, tell me, please, does anyone use FreeSWITCH?
I constantly have a problem with him.

At startup, the same thing always happens for me.

```
ogogon@ogogon:/usr/local/etc/rc.d# ./freeswitch start
Starting freeswitch.
42290 Backgrounding.
ERROR: Failed to set SCHED_OTHER scheduler (Operation not permitted)

ogogon@ogogon:/usr/local/etc/rc.d#
```

The program starts in a regular way, from under su.

If I put a binary package or compile net/freeswitch, the result is the same.

Information that could explain something does not appear in /var/log/freeswitch.

```
ogogon@ogogon:/var/log/freeswitch# ls -Ralg
total 10
drwxr-xr-x  3 freeswitch  freeswitch   4  3 Dec  21:29 .
drwxr-xr-x  5 root        wheel       56  4 Dec  00:00 ..
-rw-r--r--  1 freeswitch  freeswitch   0  4 Dec  02:23 freeswitch.xml.fsxml.tmp
drwxr-xr-x  2 freeswitch  freeswitch   2  3 Dec  21:28 xml_cdr

./xml_cdr:
total 1
drwxr-xr-x  2 freeswitch  freeswitch  2  3 Dec  21:28 .
drwxr-xr-x  3 freeswitch  freeswitch  4  3 Dec  21:29 ..

ogogon@ogogon:/var/log/freeswitch#
```

I am using FreeBSD 11.3 amd64

```
ogogon@ogogon:/usr/local/etc/rc.d# uname -a
FreeBSD ogogon.org 11.3-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE-p3 #0: Mon Aug 19 21:08:43 UTC 2019     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
ogogon@ogogon:/usr/local/etc/rc.d#
```

Uncle Google, who usually brings a lot of chatter, silent like a sphinx ...

Maybe someone had such a problem?

Ogogon.


----------



## ogogon (Dec 4, 2019)

Additionally:

It seems that the program, with a regular start, lacks some permissions.
If the program is not run from the user freeswitch:freeswitch, but from root, then it starts normally and works.

I changed the script /usr/local/etc/rc.d/freeswitch:

```
#!/bin/sh

# $FreeBSD: head/net/freeswitch/files/freeswitch.in 410895 2016-03-12 15:30:24Z pi $
#
# PROVIDE: freeswitch
# REQUIRE: LOGIN
# KEYWORD: shutdown
#
# Add these lines to /etc/rc.conf.local or /etc/rc.conf
# to enable this service:
#
# freeswitch_enable (bool):     Set to NO by default.
#                               Set it to YES to enable freeswitch.

. /etc/rc.subr

name=freeswitch
rcvar=${name}_enable

load_rc_config $name

: ${freeswitch_enable:="NO"}
#: ${freeswitch_user:=freeswitch}
#: ${freeswitch_group:=freeswitch}

command=/usr/local/bin/freeswitch

command_args="-nc"

run_rc_command "$1"
```

Interestingly, is this just happening to me, or is everyone doing it?
And what could be the negative consequences of such a program launch?

Ogogon.


----------

